# Super C rebuild



## sammy the RED (Sep 15, 2003)

My Super C is down for a rebuild. New pistons and sleeves.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

When I was a kid, my dad had a,I think C. I had a lot of good times with that tractor. He sold it right before he passed away about 5 years ago. Wish I still had it.

BTW whats the difference between a C, and a super C? Ours had no stickers on it.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Ingersoll, 10cu in, a water pump and a taller rad. The C and SC were pretty nearly the same. The C had 3 inch pistons and the SC had 3.125 inch, the block though was the same as they were a sleeved engine. When they went super in '48 they added a water pump and a little more capacity in the rad, raising the top tank by I think 1.5 inches, meaning a taller grill and tin from there back.
New engine kits where I've seen them are only availlable in 3.125 pistons so when a C gets rebuilt they get the extra juice.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks. I "think" his was '50, so that would have made it a super C then.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Ingersoll, 1950 was the year that IH made the demonstrater models. Any chance your dad's tractor could have been white at one time? Did he buy it new?
If you know who he sold it to or someone in your family does you may be able to track it down.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

No he got it used. I don't remember any white on it at all. all red. My Brouther in law knows the guy that bought it, and could track him down, but I REALY don't need it. OK it would be cool to have becouse it was my Dad's, but on my land, the trike front, would be scary. It did have a nice Mott flail mower, and a add on 3PH, so the guy got some good stuff when he got the old tractor.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

When it comes to restoring an old tractor ned rarely has anything to do with it!! I understand what your saying tho. As far as being tippy, you could trade the narrow front for a wide as they easily interchange.
For our collection we prefer the narrow front. When you say Farmall most people picture a tall tractor with a narrow front. Also our antiques are retired to parade duty now, they've worked hard enough that they've earned some play time.


----------

